# Anyone heard of offenbach knifes?



## slapcabbage (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, i've seen a set of these for sale and i never heard of them cant even find anything on google. Im looking for a cheap second set of knifes for my son to practice with so i dont want to spend a fortune, i dont want to buy rubbish either


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6ui86ibcl4_e

You can occasionally find deals on ebay for less.

An 8-10" chefs, maybe a bread knife, a 6" utility, maybe a pairing knife, filet knife if he's into that.

How will he sharpen?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

What's your budget range?


----------

